

Startup Advice from Paris Hilton (by Gene Marks) - dennykmiu
http://www.bizjournals.com/bizjournals/othercities/philadelphia/stories/2009/11/23/smallb2.html?b=1258952400%5E2472371
This is an interesting article.  The central question is, "Is this a good time to start a company?" My own experience is that anytime is a good time to start a company because paradoxically, for a struggling entrepreneur, anytime is a bad time. When the economy is doing well, everyone is doing well and there are a lot more competitions for your customers' limited resources. When the economy is doing badly, as it is now, few entrepreneurs could afford to start companies. That's the good news. The bad news is that customers are really struggling so you must have an exceptionally compelling solution that could save them money and help them survive before they would listen. So in summary, the World basically conspires against an entrepreneur irrespective of the economy and it would be like asking, "Is this a good time to fall in love?"
======
dennykmiu
This is a fun article to read. The central question is, "Is this a good time
to start a company?" My own experience is that anytime is a good time to start
a company because paradoxically, for a struggling entrepreneur, anytime is a
bad time. When the economy is doing well, everyone is doing well and there are
a lot more competitions for your customers' limited resources. When the
economy is doing badly, as it is now, few entrepreneurs could afford to start
companies. That's the good news. The bad news is that customers are really
struggling so you must have an exceptionally compelling solution that could
save them money and help them survive before they would listen. So in summary,
unfortunately, the World basically conspires against an entrepreneur
irrespective of the economy and it would be like asking, "Is this a good time
to fall in love?"

